#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Extend Label in a Graphic

## gexxy

Hello
How extend labels in a graphic??
The words result broken!
There is not option
I thought it stay in allignment but it's desactived! (grey)
Thanks

----------


## Andy Pope

word wrapping is automatic and you can not control width or height of data labels. 
Wrpping depends on font size, available space and text.

----------


## siri_tvrs

The other way is just click on the label and drag the label to where ever you need.

Hope this helps you.

----------

